# Prospective marriage visa interview



## jojoarg (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey everyone!
I am dealing with a prospective marriage visa through Brazilian Embassy, I am from Argentina.
They received my posted application on June 16th.
They sent me a the ACKNOWLEDGMENT OF RECEIPT OF APPLICATION AND REQUEST FOR FURTHER INFORMATION (F2009/005791) email on he 18th. Requesting my HIV test and 2 stat decs from my family members, since we have only sent from my boyfriend’s family. I have 28 days to send this.
I have put everything together, and it took a few extra days because I had to notarized, translate and legalized the translation from my parent´s letter. The panel´s doctor secretary called me to say the Embassy has sent an e mail to the doctor saying I have to get those test done. I told her I had already have them done last week.
Because of this I decided to e mail my CO to let her know I was putting things together and that they were hopefully going to get to Brasilia this coming Friday (10th, which was before the deadline expired on the 17th).
She got back to me saying the following:

"Thank you for your email, the contents of which have been noted. 

As part of the processing of your application, you are also required to attend an interview. The following appointment has been scheduled for you: 

Date: Tuesday 28 July 2009 
Time: Starting at 14:00 until 15:00 
Location: Australian Embassy, 1400 Villanueva, Buenos Aires 

Please confirm your availability to attend as soon as possible so that if you cannot attend this appointment, it can be allocated to another applicant. 

I look forward to your earliest response. 

Regards".

I can´t make it on that date because I am having my final exam before graduation, so I have e mailed her explaining this and attaching the registration for the exam as evidence.

My questions are:
1- Do you think the interview can be rescheduled? I have made clear I will be absolutely available after that date to comply with any request and that the interview is important to me. So i think there should be no problem, since I have let them know a lot in advanced, what do you guys think?

2-I thought that when visas were process in a different country other than your´s you were usually not requested for interviews or if you were they were on the phone. Do you think this means anything or it is just the procedure this Embassy applies?.
3- The appointment for the interview was settled really fast after the application was lodged, my boyfriend thinks this is a good sign, which means they are processing it fast and they don´t need further info from us that the first requested. What do you think?.
4-Is the interview tha last stage before making a decision on rejecting or granting the visa?.

Well I know these are probably silly doubts, but it´s inevitable to be worried. I know, as everyone tells me, there´s nothing to worry really, because our relationship is actually genuine, so there´s nothing to hide, but yeap... I must admit I am a bit scared, it is just the whole idea of it!. 
So if you have any suggestions or anything to say, please do.
I will add my timeline as soon as the process finishes. It is good to have info about the Brazilian Embassy, coz I don´t think there´s any case being processed there regarding partner visas. It seems to be organized and work really well.
So fingers crossed! And hope to hear from any of you guys soon!
Jo


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't think that you need to worry too much about the rescheduling Jo and the explanation of the CO seems reasonable re allocation of the interview time in that because applications go through the Brazillian Embassy, it may be that the CO or another Brazillian Embassy immigration officer flys down to BA once a fortnight or month depending on number of applicants and so if someone can not make a certain date they just bump another on the list forward.

If you advised on date from when you are available they'll reschedule and perhaps if they go down there for a couple of days you may even get advice to attend the following day or it might mean just waiting another week or so, [hopefully not a whole month].

Doing interviews for Argentinian people in BA seems a reasonable approach, nothing unusual in that and yes your Bf is right in that it just means your application is being processed.

From partner type visa applicants that I am aware of both personally and from the forum, yes an interview usually means you are close to having the visa approved, the interviews usually consisting of an applicant just being asked about what is in their application, so nothing tricky or to get nervous about.

Good luck with the exam and for the process to continue.


----------

